# All Games Gone from PS4 System Menu  "Other" Folder Exsists Instead How to Either Get My Game Back or Delete "Other" Folder ... FW 9.00 Goldhen



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

Well ive been loving having a Jailbroken PS4 for around 2 weeks im on FW 9.00 Goldhen everything has been fine and dandy but all of a sudden i restarted my PS4 and all my SYSTEM STORAGE GAMES Have been locked into a OTHER FOLDER .. which i cant delete or anything they are just locked in there 
BUT .. all my Games on my 2TB hard drive work fine and i can still install games to my EXT HD ...   
 i tried going into Safe Mode and rebuilding DataBase ... no luck
another person said to completely unplug everything from the PS4 & wait 3 hours ..but no luck there so im kinda stumped & stressed 
So my Questions 
1 Can this be FIXED >? 
2 if i Formatted This PS4 then rehacked it with Goldhen 9.00 would i still be able to play my games from my EXT HD >? or would they be unplayable 
?
im sure there must be a easier way to fix this ... so if you know how please help me out


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

I don't know how that happened.  you might look at the app.db, there's the possibility the category type has changed to the wrong thing.  I heard yesterday that the script doesn't work for 9.00.  you can get all external games back if you format, yes.  just plug in the external drive right after deploying hen.  I've done this before, so I know it works.  the app.db is in system_data/priv/mms .  open it with sqlite browser.  it should say gd for gamedata for all fpkg games.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I don't know how that happened.  you might look at the app.db, there's the possibility the category type has changed to the wrong thing.  I heard yesterday that the script doesn't work for 9.00.  you can get all external games back if you format, yes.  just plug in the external drive right after deploying hen.  I've done this before, so I know it works.  the app.db is in system_data/priv/mms .  open it with sqlite browser.  it should say gd for gamedata for all fpkg games.


i tried the re build database thing ..im trying this now ..might sound off but do i setup fileZilla on my pc 1st then try and do the powershell part? as i just also get a error code on powershell after entering my IP Address... you know what if you're100% sure i can keep my games after formatting it i might juts go that way ... ( My wife is in the middle of a game atm if i loose that save im a dead man ) ...
ive never used sqlite browser very unfamiliar to me ...


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

backup your saves.  your account will be lost if you format, but you can get it back, just need a backup of all saves.  I've never tried the script, but you can look in the app.db without it.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> backup your saves.  your account will be lost if you format, but you can get it back, just need a backup of all saves.  I've never tried the script, but you can look in the app.db without it.



you can look in the app.db without it. how would i do that .. btw none of the accounts on this ps4 have any psn connection so if say i formatted and tried to re add the save to her game would that work ?... btw im not going to im just asking ... she would be pissed if i lost that save man ...!!! i'd rather punch the devil in the face then mess with my wife when she is in a mood ....... anyhow i will check the app.db if you tell me how & report back .... what exactly am i looking for
i really have no issue formatting & re adding my games still to lose about 500 gb of games feels like a swift kick to the nuts ..


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

you want gd in the category position.  gdi and gda are for default apps, so games use gd which stands for game data.  you can open it with sqlite browser.  you can check what the account id is, probably all 0s, with the savedata.db.  it's right next to the user id.  I forgot exactly where the savedata.db is, but I think it's somewhere in the user partition.  you might try creating an account with account activator or you could use apollo or save mounter to decrypt the save, then transfer it over once the format has gone through.  you do need a new save with the game for that to work.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

ok that making sense how did you view this ? ps4 xplorer ? im looking into account activator now


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

no, sqlite browser.  you ftp the app.db to your computer.  you can make changes to it.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

chances are high that you're account id is all 0's (16 of them).  I think that's normal for an unactivated account, so use save mounter or apollo to transfer over all files for each mount except the sce_sys folder.  I don't know if that would make a difference or not, but the sce_sys folder contains the account id in little endian at offset 0x15c of the param.sfo, so it's byte reversed.  anyway, that's what prevents other accounts from using the save.  it's most likely all 0s, but I wouldn't use it in case there's some sort of check, plus it's unnecessary.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> chances are high that you're account id is all 0's (16 of them).  I think that's normal for an unactivated account, so use save mounter or apollo to transfer over all files for each mount except the sce_sys folder.  I don't know if that would make a difference or not, but the sce_sys folder contains the account id in little endian at offset 0x15c of the param.sfo, so it's byte reversed.  anyway, that's what prevents other accounts from using the save.  it's most likely all 0s, but I wouldn't use it in case there's some sort of check, plus it's unnecessary.


Ah I'm having no luck at all... I guess I will format when she finishes her game... Thanks for all the knowledge & help


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Ah I'm having no luck at all... I guess I will format when she finishes her game... Thanks for all the knowledge & help


how do you mean?  the app.db isn't showing up or is there an issue with save mounter?


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> how do you mean?  the app.db isn't showing up or is there an issue with save mounter?


well i was hoping that the offline activator would somehow do the trick but alas it didnt im still unsure how you got to see app.db ?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

the app.db is in system_data/priv/mms .  you need sqlite browser to view it.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> the app.db is in system_data/priv/mms .  you need sqlite browser to view it.


okay let me download sqlite browser right now


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

so i have sqlite browser on my desktop now DB Browser (SQLCipher) & DB Browser (SQLite) .. how would i go about linking this to my ps4 ?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

ftp the app.db from system_data/priv/mms .


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> ftp the app.db from system_data/priv/mms .


do i need filezilla from my pc end to ps4 >? i know my ip address ect


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

you can use filezilla, yes.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

alright i have app.db from system_data/priv/mms . open with DB Browser?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

yes


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

Sorry I know I'm slow...


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

I got this....


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

go to browse data, then the go to the one that says "browse" in the name.  if you have more than one account, several may exist.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

bare with me i cant seem to find browse data? what folder is it in 
EDIT .. THIS IS IN DB BROWSER RIGHT


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

it's right next to the database structure that you highlighted.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it's right next to the database structure that you highlighted.


i found it and i hit it ...but nothing is there ?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

there should be a drop box with several options including the app_browse thing I mentioned.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> there should be a drop box with several options including the app_browse thing I mentioned.


Yeah I found app browse there are 4 of them


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

select the app_browse followed by a number.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> select the app_browse followed by a number.


Got this on 1st one


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

how many users are on your system?


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> how many users are on your system?


there are 4 atm


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

alright, I see 3 off the bat, but the other(s) are problem below that app browse.  go to browse_data, the tab, then go to the user that's missing data.  you may have to search for it if you have four users.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> alright, I see 3 off the bat, but the other(s) are problem below that app browse.  go to browse_data, the tab, then go to the user that's missing data.  you may have to search for it if you have four users.


do i manually type the user name as on brower data tab i don't see anything at all if so where exactly do i type the user name


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

no, there should be a list under browse data.  not sure why there's nothing listed for you.  something is definitely wrong if that's what's happening, but how did your wife play a game without there being some sort of evidence?


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> no, there should be a list under browse data.  not sure why there's nothing listed for you.  something is definitely wrong if that's what's happening, but how did your wife play a game without there being some sort of evidence?


I dunno like I said the games in the external HD work fine but my Internal one is on lock down... Applications stuck in a "other" folder


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

did you click on table?  maybe I forgot to mention that?


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> did you click on table?  maybe I forgot to mention that?


create table? do you mean


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> create table? do you mean


WAIT A MINUTE .....  was we looking for this ( i will send a picture)


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

Of course it won't let me send a picture ffs but I hit app browse & I'm seeing all the games the odd thing is it only showing games that are on my external hard drive.. NONE OF MY system hard drive games are on the list & I checked all four of my appbrowse lists


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

Like about 23 games are not showing at all from my system hard drive?   Very odd


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

hmm, not sure what the problem could be unless the rebuilding of the database erased them.  I'm not sure how to correct this if the script doesn't work.  you could try the tbl_appinfo to see if anything is listed, but I doubt it.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> hmm, not sure what the problem could be unless the rebuilding of the database erased them.  I'm not sure how to correct this if the script doesn't work.  you could try the tbl_appinfo to see if anything is listed, but I doubt it.


we tried we failed ... well worth a shot i have no idea how or why ?? all the same you said i can Format and keep my games on my EXT HD ..which is good enough for me after my wife completes her game that's exactly what i will do ...unless some other hack /or tool happens i guess i should be happy that 2tb of games work and i somehow lost 500 gigs ..i can live with that ..still very strange .. thanks again for trying man very much appreciated ......... at least i can put this to bed for now its been 2 days of trying ..... 
Format & Fresh start i guess


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

try to backup your saves using save mounter or apollo.  I don't want to read about you in the obituaries.  lol


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2022)

Hopefully, you haven't formatted yet, but since you'll have to do this anyway, why not just reinstall all those games?


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Hopefully, you haven't formatted yet, but since you'll have to do this anyway, why not just reinstall all those games?


No i have not Formatted anything yet ... if i try install to system HD after reboot all games are locked in the damn "other " folder


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2022)

damn, I guess that may be the only solution.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> damn, I guess that may be the only solution.


It's such a bizarre thing to happen I was looking up rebuild dB for ps4 I wonder if that would help?...  But yeah everything is locked in that "other" folder I can delete or do anything with it...  It's a bit of a bastard!


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2022)

I thought rebuilding the database didn't work?  the problem is that someone said that the script to get the games back doesn't work on 9.00.  you could try rebuilding the database, then reinstalling a game, unless you've already tried it.  all games will disappear, but you can get your external games back by plugging in the drive after deploying hen.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 19, 2022)

I think OP needed to backup the app.db BEFORE the rebuild database, not after. Otherwise the app.db will not show the games because the PS4 just shows what app.db shows. So the only fix is the python script, and however you manage to get your games back start backing up that app.db often I do it every time I add or delete a game because of this scenario that you're going through now. Because if you have a properly backed up app.db when the games are showing and everything is normal not when they've disappeared, all you have to do is copy it back to the system_data/priv/mms and logout of the account you're on (don't even have to reboot) and your games will appear exactly as they did when you backed up the app.db.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2022)

I know.  I was wondering if the app.db contained the games that were messed up.  they're obviously being detected by the system, but the category is wrong.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 19, 2022)

Also the python script is more difficult somewhat and you won't be able to delete your games until you edit the app.db to be able to remove them.

It's imperative everyone backups their app.db unfortunately probably 90% don't realize it.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 19, 2022)

There's also no benefit to formatting. You've already rebuild the database which should have fixed whatever issues you were having.  Formatting will only erase the games permanently. They're still there until you format, just need to do python script.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> There's also no benefit to formatting. You've already rebuild the database which should have fixed whatever issues you were having.  Formatting will only erase the games permanently. They're still there until you format, just need to do python script.


He said it didn't work, reinstalling the game should've worked, but it didn't.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 19, 2022)

I hadn't read the whole thread honestly. But he is saying they are locked in the Other folder? Did you create a "Other folder" and they're in there and just locked? Then you need to do the exploit. Otherwise that makes no sense.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> I hadn't read the whole thread honestly. But he is saying they are locked in the Other folder? Did you create a "Other folder" and they're in there and just locked? Then you need to do the exploit. Otherwise that makes no sense.


tbh, after his last post, I'm a bit confused with what he's actually done.  I heard from someone that the script doesn't work on 9.00.  it was in KiiWii's thread.  it messed up some things like it had sort priority changed to 0 instead of 100 somehow.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I thought rebuilding the database didn't work?  the problem is that someone said that the script to get the games back doesn't work on 9.00.  you could try rebuilding the database, then reinstalling a game, unless you've already tried it.  all games will disappear, but you can get your external games back by plugging in the drive after deploying hen.


yeah that seems to be the only way for me now ( Format ) as long as i can keep my games on EXT HD im completely fine with that .... still tho i must wait my wife is nearly finished A Sackboy Adventure .... once thats done its on Format & Start Again


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> tbh, after his last post, I'm a bit confused with what he's actually done.  I heard from someone that the script doesn't work on 9.00.  it was in KiiWii's thread.  it messed up some things like it had sort priority changed to 0 instead of 100 somehow.


i actually read that too .. i guess im kinda fukt LOL


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 19, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> I hadn't read the whole thread honestly. But he is saying they are locked in the Other folder? Did you create a "Other folder" and they're in there and just locked? Then you need to do the exploit. Otherwise that makes no sense.


it really makes no sense ? > but it really is that way if you Google this is been a quite a lot of this random " Other " Folder ?


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 19, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> There's also no benefit to formatting. You've already rebuild the database which should have fixed whatever issues you were having.  Formatting will only erase the games permanently. They're still there until you format, just need to do python script.


me and Godreborn tired this yesturday no luck i wish i could im not looking forward to grabbing 500 gigs of games again ... but alas the OCD Monster won't accept them being gone !


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> me and Godreborn tired this yesturday no luck i wish i could im not looking forward to grabbing 500 gigs of games again ... but alas the OCD Monster won't accept them being gone !


I hear ya.  I just installed apollo and that patcher from orbis patches.  I had to use icon mask again to get those icons circular with white border.  then, I deleted the notification.db, which erases history of installing them afaik.  it corrupts the database, so it rebuilds it (only the notification.db though).  now, I'm just waiting to deploy goldhen, since I have to wait a few moments or kp.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I hear ya.  I just installed apollo and that patcher from orbis patches.  I had to use icon mask again to get those icons circular with white border.  then, I deleted the notification.db, which erases history of installing them afaik.  it corrupts the database, so it rebuilds it (only the notification.db though).  now, I'm just waiting to deploy goldhen, since I have to wait a few moments or kp.


i saw that icon mask thing on Twitter this morning it looks nice ... they said there has been a updated version of exfathax which is more stable ect .... better payload ..me im still hoping for permanent jailbreak ... which they keep saying will happen soon !!!


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2022)

it's my understanding that the persistent hack is only for people on lower firmware, so no 9.00 (not sure about 7.55).


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it's my understanding that the persistent hack is only for people on lower firmware, so no 9.00 (not sure about 7.55).


Well someone has claimed to have it working on Twitter apparently its Slow but works...  So they claim.. Seems to skeptical to try & I'd rather have a solid solution.. Using the usb stick is fine for me....  Also u was reading at lunch break.. If u leave the Usb in your ps4 & restart it...  It puts you in safe mode..  I wonder if this what happened to mine... My son said it just restarted.. Not sure if the stick was in or not?  But it's definitely possible I guess...


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2022)

yeah, you're not supposed to leave the usb plugged in when you restart the console.  it's likely to cause a kp.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yeah, you're not supposed to leave the usb plugged in when you restart the console.  it's likely to cause a kp.


Not 100% sure if it did but its definitely a possibility


----------



## godreborn (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm not on 9.00, so I have no experience with this.  I'm still on 5.05.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

Well I just googled it and the first result that comes up is this thread, with nothing else similar on the first page of google. I'm not going to spend a ton of time searching for something that's not my issue but if you want to provide a link I'll be happy to look at it. Again I've never heard of it. That doesn't mean it doesn't exist I've just never heard of it. 

If you think I'm joking I'm not https://www.google.com/search?q=gam...rome..69i57.4320j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

I just remembered something when you say Other do you mean when you go to settings > internal storage? Then yeah I have seen other there but I don't think you can look at the games there. But are you saying there's a folder on the main menu that is called "Other" that you did not create but it sitting there and the games are showing their icons but have locks on them? That I've never seen.

Anyway I agree with godreborn I would just format at this point. If you didn't already.

If you haven't yet you could ftp the pkgs if you have ethernet to your computer (wireless would be too slow) or use ps4xplorer and transfer them to an external hdd. Then format and just reinstall them instead of having to redownload them.

If you have the extra space just keep them for later in case something else came up.

At least it's not 2 TB which I have had to do recently.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 20, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> I just remembered something when you say Other do you mean when you go to settings > internal storage? Then yeah I have seen other there but I don't think you can look at the games there. But are you saying there's a folder on the main menu that is called "Other" that you did not create but it sitting there and the games are showing their icons but have locks on them? That I've never seen.
> 
> Anyway I agree with godreborn I would just format at this point. If you didn't already.
> 
> ...


No you're right it's in system storage where it says "other"  folder it's completely locked taking up about 400 gigs which is the games for sure...   My ext 2 tb Is fine I can add games still they all work ect.... Godreborn assured me that I can format & re hen my ps4 and they will all be there.. So it format time for me I guess.. Which I'm fine with I just hope it doesn't happen again....


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

If you format that hard drive those games will be gone.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 20, 2022)

Not the extended storage ones.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

You should be trying to figure out why the python script didn't work if you insist on saving your games. It's the only way. Formatting will ensure the games are gone forever. Do as you wish though.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Not the extended storage ones.


If this talk is all about external all he has to do is unplug run goldhen and replug and wait 10 minutes for the games to reappear. Youre giving him bad info if you're telling him to format. Remember I said this if he formats the external the games are gone forever.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

I agreed with a format if you just want to start over but formatting will never fix your games.

To fix internal hard drive games your options are:
Backup your app.db and restore it (doesn't appear you did this)
Run the python script (you won't be able to delete any of your games without editing app.db)

To fix external hard drive games:
Unplug external
Run Goldhen
Replug external
Wait a little while for the games to load and reappear

Neither of these scenarios require a format. Formatting literally means I'm giving up and starting over because you're erasing all data on that hard drive and Hen cannot save it after that

This is the correct python script for 9.0 (if internal games are missing) https://github.com/aizenar/PS4_db_Rebuilder_EXT


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 20, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> If you format that hard drive those games will be gone.


the SYSTEM Storage games will be gone for sure ... thats the plan ( its my only plan atm ) but the games on me EXT HD better still be there or i have basically lost 2.5 TB of games which took about a week to snag


----------



## godreborn (Jan 20, 2022)

I didn't tell him to format the external.  I said to format the internal.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

Formatting the internal will not fix your external games either.

Again if you just want to start over fine, but it is not a fix. Unplug > GoldHen > Replug works 100% of the time unless the games are already gone somehow.

But I can see my advice is falling on deaf ears because it's not even being attempted so good luck to you.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 20, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> Formatting the internal will not fix your external games either.
> 
> Again if you just want to start over fine, but it is not a fix. Unplug > GoldHen > Replug works 100% of the time unless the games are already gone somehow.
> 
> But I can see my advice is falling on deaf ears because it's not even being attempted so good luck to you.


I am listening mate.. I'm not ignoring your theory at all....   But if I attempt to do anything right now & my wife looses about 6 hours of her game..   I'm In for a Moody week... We been married 9 years... Consider that...  I'm half tempted to get another ext HD & put my new games on that...  But I'm a stoner with ridiculous OCD & that missing 500 gig just won't sit well nor will downloading them same set of games over I live in deep Louisiana our internet speed is a joke... So it will be a pain...    Saying all that I have 100% faith in Godreborn if he says I can format & keep my games from. Ext HD I believe him simply because I know for a fact he has been messing with ps4 hacks for a while... & he simply said he has done this before & it worked out... I have no doubt he messed up here and there trying stuff out.. It's all part of the learning process of these kind of hacks/ mods ect


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

If I were in your shoes I know how I would handle it no ego involved and I wouldn't care who was giving the info but someone is telling you just to unplug a hard drive, run GoldHen and plug it back in what could possible be the harm in trying that.

An external can even work on a different PS4 with GoldHen even different firmware by simply unplugging, run GoldHen and replugging. My external on 7.55 worked on 6.72 the games showed up.

But that's all I'm going to say on the matter because I don't care that much.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 20, 2022)

did you even bother to read the previous posts?  he said his external games are unaffected.

edit: I'm about to put you on my ignore list, because you're an idiot.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> did you even bother to read the previous posts?  he said his external games are unaffected.



So your advice is format the internal and the games on internal will magically reappear with Hen? SuperDan please test that theory format and report back. Don't be angry at me though because I already told you what would happen.

You commented to me that it was about the external.  Formatting will not fix any games period.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 20, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> If I were in your shoes I know how I would handle it no ego involved and I wouldn't care who was giving the info but someone is telling you just to unplug a hard drive, run GoldHen and plug it back in what could possible be the harm in trying that.
> 
> An external can even work on a different PS4 with GoldHen even different firmware by simply unplugging, run GoldHen and replugging. My external on 7.55 worked on 6.72 the games showed up.
> 
> But that's all I'm going to say on the matter because I don't care that much.


It's all getting a bit personal!  Around here I know the ext hd will work i have read a few post about this all week.... You points are vaild not just to me but to those who might have this issue in the future & read this post...


----------



## godreborn (Jan 20, 2022)

@Jayinem , you're now on my ignore list.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

Don't care because you're giving bad info and he's going to listen to you and be mad at you not my problem.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> It's all getting a bit personal!  Around here I know the ext hd will work i have read a few post about this all week.... You points are vaild not just to me but to those who might have this issue in the future & read this post...



He said it's not about the external when he brought up external to me before so nevermind that. But please go ahead and format your internal and see if you can get your games on internal back. I encourage you to do that.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

You'll never lose any games unless you format.

External you would have to format the external, otherwise you can unplug run hen replug

Internal you can use python script. If you format they are gone.

I encourage you to format despite telling you this and report back. If I'm wrong I'll apologize, but if I'm right you lost all your games.

I assumed people were aware of what formatting a hard drive did such as on PC but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 20, 2022)

sorry op, I can't really help anymore.  this thread is starting to piss me off, so I think it's best to pull myself away from it.  if the python script isn't working, new games don't show up when installed to internal, etc., I'm not sure what to suggest anyway.  you are using python 2.7 with the script, right?  I'm out of ideas aside from formatting.  something is wrong somewhere.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> sorry op, I can't really help anymore.  this thread is starting to piss me off, so I think it's best to pull myself away from it.  if the python script isn't working, new games don't show up when installed to internal, etc., I'm not sure what to suggest anyway.  you are using python 2.7 with the script, right?  I'm out of ideas aside from formatting.  something is wrong somewhere.



It's obvious you don't like being told you're wrong even when you are. You take it personal and blame the person instead of yourself. When he formats one of us will be wrong I agreed to apologize if it's me will you do the same?


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 20, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> Don't care because you're giving bad info and he's going to listen to you and be mad at you not my problem.


I wouldn't be mad at him at all for trying to help me even if it did go wrong... He as always help me & many others like me for years.....


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> sorry op, I can't really help anymore.  this thread is starting to piss me off, so I think it's best to pull myself away from it.  if the python script isn't working, new games don't show up when installed to internal, etc., I'm not sure what to suggest anyway.  you are using python 2.7 with the script, right?  I'm out of ideas aside from formatting.  something is wrong somewhere.


I understand completely


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 20, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> It's obvious you don't like being told you're wrong even when you are. You take it personal and blame the person instead of yourself. When he formats one of us will be wrong I agreed to apologize if it's me will you do the same?


Chill bro..  If it really did go horribly wrong.  I could always start again.... ,! It's not a major problem at all.. Just life.. Things go wrong often.. In my world.. & that OK I'm learning at the same time


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> sorry op, I can't really help anymore.  this thread is starting to piss me off, so I think it's best to pull myself away from it.  if the python script isn't working, new games don't show up when installed to internal, etc., I'm not sure what to suggest anyway.  you are using python 2.7 with the script, right?  I'm out of ideas aside from formatting.  something is wrong somewhere.


Im going to format for sure.... Just not yet & yeah it was python 2.7.. I'm just shit outta luck on this one..  Such is the way of things..  It's all gravy! If I lose everything I will start again...


----------



## godreborn (Jan 20, 2022)

don't format just yet.  I'll think it over for a while, if there's anything else that I can think of to do.  I'll send you a reply in that one pm you sent me a day or two ago.  I just ask if the script failed or did it go through, but didn't change anything?


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> don't format just yet.  I'll think it over for a while, if there's anything else that I can think of to do.  I'll send you a reply in that one pm you sent me a day or two ago.  I just ask if the script failed or did it go through, but didn't change anything?


As far as I can tell nothing changed.. Also there are many people on Google whom got this "other" folder situation so it's fairly common... Me.. I was kinda hoping a permanent hack might solve this as in the ps4 will have more tweaks & possible mods that would fix this... I won't format..  We shall think on this one... One last thing that popped in my head was that... The original owner of the ps4 was my elder son... Who upgraded to a pro so this ps4 was just sitting around ( with me hoping to hack it).. Which I did of course.. But saying all that as soon as he wiped it I noticed that in settings it sti said "jaidens" ps4 so I'm kinda wondering since he deleted his account immediately when I turn it back on... If somehow that effects the boot protocol? .. I'm just guessing here... & still even with his profile gone we could still play the games that are now missing.....  I will wait.... Alot of people on Reddit think dB rebuild might do the trick?.. I. Uncertain as I've never used it


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 31, 2022)

Just a Heads UP !!
So My Wife Finished SackBoy Adventure & i Formatted my PS4 got my 500 Gig Back & All My Games on EXT HD (2TB) all games came back after a restart or two !


----------



## godreborn (Jan 31, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Just a Heads UP !!
> So My Wife Finished SackBoy Adventure & i Formatted my PS4 got my 500 Gig Back & All My Games on EXT HD (2TB) all games came back after a restart or two !


have you tried installing a game to internal to see if it goes in the extra folder again?  sorry, I had actually forgotten about this thread, but I couldn't think of anything else to try if the script didn't work.


----------



## SuperDan (Jan 31, 2022)

godreborn said:


> have you tried installing a game to internal to see if it goes in the extra folder again?  sorry, I had actually forgotten about this thread, but I couldn't think of anything else to try if the script didn't work.


OH yeah dude I've installed quite a few since Saturday & everything is back to normal for now!   But I must admit I was absolutely shitting my under pants.... & for a moment there when it didn't work at first...  & then a 2nd time.... Then panic was real... But in the 3rd time they like magic started popping in all 2 Tb of them... So yeah it's all back to normal for now


----------



## godreborn (Jan 31, 2022)

backup your databases from system_data/mms/priv .  you won't ever have this problem again if you do.


----------



## SuperDan (Feb 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> backup your databases from system_data/mms/priv .  you won't ever have this problem again if you do.


FTP to my PC ....? save it somewhere safe>..! is that what you mean


----------



## godreborn (Feb 1, 2022)

Yes


----------



## Jayinem (Feb 1, 2022)

If you're reading this or not I want to apologize to you godreborn. I actually know you from before this and used to get along with you even sold you the GC adapter for Wiimote. I am responsible for my own actions no excuses. You have no idea how much I've lost due to my anger issues and other issues, almost everything, that I am working on as you read this.


----------



## SuperDan (Feb 1, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> If you're reading this or not I want to apologize to you godreborn. I actually know you from before this and used to get along with you even sold you the GC adapter for Wiimote. I am responsible for my own actions no excuses. You have no idea how much I've lost due to my anger issues and other issues, almost everything, that I am working on as you read this.


Weed is what you need!


----------



## godreborn (Feb 1, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> If you're reading this or not I want to apologize to you godreborn. I actually know you from before this and used to get along with you even sold you the GC adapter for Wiimote. I am responsible for my own actions no excuses. You have no idea how much I've lost due to my anger issues and other issues, almost everything, that I am working on as you read this.


You're forgiven.  It did get heated.  You're the one who sold me the GameCube adapter on psx place?  Works perfectly!  . Btw, I have some weed for you.    I no longer smoke it.


----------



## Masamune3210 (Feb 13, 2022)

Wouldnt just removing the games' install folder fix it being stuck in other? My guess is that the system tries to install the game but sees that the folder already exists and tries to relink it but for some reason fails


----------



## nikeymikey (Feb 13, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> I agreed with a format if you just want to start over but formatting will never fix your games.
> 
> To fix internal hard drive games your options are:
> Backup your app.db and restore it (doesn't appear you did this)
> ...





Jayinem said:


> Formatting the internal will not fix your external games either.
> 
> Again if you just want to start over fine, but it is not a fix. Unplug > GoldHen > Replug works 100% of the time unless the games are already gone somehow.
> 
> But I can see my advice is falling on deaf ears because it's not even being attempted so good luck to you.




I had this EXACT problem and re running Goldhen and plugging the drive in DID NOT fix it for me.  Also restoring a previous DB backup did not help either so its not guaranteed that either mothed will fix your issue. 
The only thing that worked was a complete reinitialisation of the PS4 i lost about 4Tb of games that day.


----------



## SuperDan (Feb 13, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> I had this EXACT problem and re running Goldhen and plugging the drive in DID NOT fix it for me.  Also restoring a previous DB backup did not help either so its not guaranteed that either mothed will fix your issue.
> The only thing that worked was a complete reinitialisation of the PS4 i lost about 4Tb of games that day.


Damn Sorry to hear that that's horrible ...4TB of lovely games mine would not load until after the 3rd try but they magically all popped up ... my internal HD was easy to fill up again its only a 500 gig HD .. i was panicking at the time our net sucks for the most part takes some time to get all that back ... i think at some point my ps4 crashed with the Hack USB still inside .. but im not 100% this other folder thing happens to normal ps4 systems i found out when googling the problem ..  just a touch of bad luck for us both i guess


----------



## nikeymikey (Feb 13, 2022)

SuperDan said:


> Damn Sorry to hear that that's horrible ...4TB of lovely games mine would not load until after the 3rd try but they magically all popped up ... my internal HD was easy to fill up again its only a 500 gig HD .. i was panicking at the time our net sucks for the most part takes some time to get all that back ... i think at some point my ps4 crashed with the Hack USB still inside .. but im not 100% this other folder thing happens to normal ps4 systems i found out when googling the problem ..  just a touch of bad luck for us both i guess


I’ve actually had to re initialise the PS4 twice recently. I have all pkg files backed up on another external so I don’t have to go searching for the hands again and can just start the loooong install process again!


----------



## SuperDan (Feb 13, 2022)

nikeymikey said:


> I’ve actually had to re initialise the PS4 twice recently. I have all pkg files backed up on another external so I don’t have to go searching for the hands again and can just start the loooong install process again!


I know I know... Sorry bro 
Been there done that everytime over the years I hacked something WIIU.. 3DS whatever it might be I end up getting stuck doing it for family & friends too....


----------



## noraaeel (Aug 29, 2022)

Hi, I have the same issue as well. Can't move or delete games from my System Storage (Internal HDD). Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 29, 2022)

noraaeel said:


> Hi, I have the same issue as well. Can't move or delete games from my System Storage (Internal HDD). Any idea how to fix this?



did you use the database rebuilder script?


----------



## noraaeel (Aug 29, 2022)

godreborn said:


> did you use the database rebuilder script?


Hi yes I did. I'm on 9.00, using GoldenHen.

So what happened was that I 'Rebuild Database' on PS4 after numerous crashes. I did this because I thought it would help in the crashes that was happening. The problem is, after doing so, my games were missing so I used this, Aizenar's PS4_db_Rebuilder_EXT.

After doing so, my games reappeared. I can play them, no problem. The problem is I couldn't delete them or when I go to 'System Storage' on the PS4, I couldn't 'see' each game individually, they were all just grouped under 'Other'. Now, I have tried installing a random game (Alien: Isolation) and it appeared like normal on my 'System Storage' (I could see the title Alien: Isolation and it wasn't like the other games in 'Other').

Any solution to get it back to normal where I can have options to either move to HDD or delete them?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 29, 2022)

other might be the category type.  most games are gd iirc.  and, the inability to delete is that canremove has changed to 0.  both of these things are in the app.db in system_data/priv/mms.  you have to manually fix it or use the app that someone made in @KiiWii 's thread.  I can't recall who made it, but it fixes the delete problem, so you won't have to do it yourself.  you'll have to ask in there or search around, because I can't remember the name of it or who built it.


----------



## noraaeel (Aug 29, 2022)

godreborn said:


> other might be the category type.  most games are gd iirc.  and, the inability to delete is that canremove has changed to 0.  both of these things are in the app.db in system_data/priv/mms.  you have to manually fix it or use the app that someone made in @KiiWii 's thread.  I can't recall who made it, but it fixes the delete problem, so you won't have to do it yourself.  you'll have to ask in there or search around, because I can't remember the name of it or who built it.


Ah I see, so I probably have to use SQLite or Filezilla over FTP connection to do this right? After changing the value from 0 to 1, the delete option will be back but will I have the option to move it to my external HDD as well?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 29, 2022)

yeah, I think you should.  afaik, the canremove option is like a lock on an sd card to where you can't cut either.


----------



## noraaeel (Aug 29, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yeah, I think you should.  afaik, the canremove option is like a lock on an sd card to where you can't cut either.


Ok, I will give that a try later after work. Thanks alot for your help! I'm abit unsure after doing that stupid 'Rebuild Database' on the PS4 so I had to ask around just to be safe.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 29, 2022)

noraaeel said:


> Ok, I will give that a try later after work. Thanks alot for your help! I'm abit unsure after doing that stupid 'Rebuild Database' on the PS4 so I had to ask around just to be safe.


you should backup your app.db once everything is fixed.  it will save you, because rebuilding the database does more than just stuff with games or the databases themselves.  you can just reinject it once you've done that to have everything back.  you just have to log off the current user and log back in iirc.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 29, 2022)

you should actually backup all databases in that location, because the addcont.db (the dlc)-- all fpkgs are removed after a kp.  I have no idea why it's only that with a kp, but you'll have to reinstall all of them, I think.  I don't know for sure if dlc works if it's not in the addcont.db though.


----------

